# [Solved]-touchpad tapping?

## FizzyWidget

I have this set in my synaptic fdi file

Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap

<merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

yet if i tap the pad it doesn't detect it, is there something i am missing that needs to be added to the file?

----------

## pdw_hu

Crappy idea:

   <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

 ? :)

Anyway why would you need that command anyway?

----------

## dmpogo

 *Carps wrote:*   

> I have this set in my synaptic fdi file
> 
> Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap
> 
> <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>
> ...

 

Actually I had to play exactly with this number and MaxTapTime  to get touchpad in the right regime of sensitivity to register my finger tap

(which was either too slow or too shaking - so tapping did not register with the default settings). The values that worked for me are

MaxTapTime=300

MaxTapMove=200

also FingerLow=5 and FingerHigh=20 were somewhat relevant.Last edited by dmpogo on Fri Sep 11, 2009 10:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FizzyWidget

thanks both - works now  :Smile: 

----------

